# RIP John Del Carlo 1951-2016



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The great bass-baritone John Del Carlo died in October of this year. Although at one time it was thought that he could be a great Wotan, he ultimately settled on the great basso buffo roles that were his bread and butter in later years. Among his most notable roles were the title character in _Don Pasquale_ (Donizetto), Don Basilio in _Barbiere di Siviglia_ and _Nozze di Figaro,_ Kothner in _Die Meistersinger,_ the Sacristan in _Tosca,_ Alcindoro/Benoit in _La Boheme,_ and Swallow in _Peter Grimes._

Here he is singing "A un dottor della mia sorte" from Rossini's _Barbiere,_ opposite Joyce di Donato's Rosina.






He was a great artist and will be missed. He was only 65 years old.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*John Del Carlo in Don Pasquale*

Here is another wonderful snippet with him as Don Pasquale opposite Netrebko, Polenzani, and Kwiecien:






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this sad news.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, that's too bad! He was a very funny and mellifluous Mustafa on the recording of L'ITALIANA IN ALGERI with Jennifer Larmore and Raul Gimenez


----------

